# Starting a larger one— Mesquite===>Done!



## David Hill (Mar 1, 2020)

While working in the shop (well... having fun) getting some projects done, thought I’d mount a faceplate on one of the larger pieces I cut recently (actually tired of walking around it).
Didn’t realize that @Patrude had the same idea.
This one is 14.5 x 4.5 ish. Don’t do many much bigger— they just don’t _move._
No race, may be a day or two before things happen.
Depending on what’s “in” there— a bowl, or platter - we’ll see. Will try to remember pics.
Yes my floor is not swept , can see both bandsaws too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2020)

Definitely watching this thread! That is one HUGE turning! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## T. Ben (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Depending on what’s “in” there— a bowl, or platter - we’ll see.




"What's "in" there" I SEE Wildthings written all over it!! Look closer!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks like fun!!

Can't wait to see what comes from it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 2, 2020)

12X


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

Hurry up, we're waiting.....impatiently!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 2, 2020)

That is going to be gorgeous!!! I might as well get some popcorn too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 2, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hurry up, we're waiting.....impatiently!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Here goes— will post in a series as it goes.
First is starting the shaping—- man! Lots of bark! Sounds kind of neat getting flung off— no hurts.
Two big areas of bark to get through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

More shaping— I use my roughing gouges for about 90% of outside shaping. Works for me, long as they’re sharp, generally get a smooth surface. Am able to use a bowl gouge, but feel more comfy with the roughing gouge—-don’t get as many catches (learning curve applies)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Got a good shape, decided to form a bottom. This time will have a shallower recessed bottom. Really liking the graining, will prolly have dome turquoise opp later. Yes— I did make a tenon, but will turn that off later using a Tailstock Steady.
Dang! Noticed a familiar_* tick, tick, tick*_ when shaping the outside. Looks like a #€@¥^ nail!! Or Some other metal— too tired to dig it out tonite. (Moved a lot of wood today)

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 3, 2020)

That's a robust American beauty there for sure...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 3, 2020)

That's a robust American beauty for sure...nailed it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Mar 3, 2020)

Looking good David! Would caution against use of roughing gouge especially if type that has a relatively small shank entering the handle . 
The change from end grain to side grain can cause catches that will snap “typical” spindle roughing gouges. There are some beefier ones out there, but definitely safer using a good 5/8” bowl gouge.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> That's a robust American beauty there for sure...



And I _LIKE _it!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 3, 2020)

David Hill said:


> And I _LIKE _it!!



Not sure how my post was split in two, but is was. Are you going to pack voids with clear red epoxy or some other thing?


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

TimR said:


> Looking good David! Would caution against use of roughing gouge especially if type that has a relatively small shank entering the handle .
> The change from end grain to side grain can cause catches that will snap “typical” spindle roughing gouges. There are some beefier ones out there, but definitely safer using a good 5/8” bowl gouge.


Point taken! I have snapped a roughing AND bowl gouge in the past— figured out why quickly.
I don’t reach far over the tool rest. Mine are the beefier roughing gouges— if one is mindful rotating the flutes lets me keep a sharper edge on the cut— can have big or fine shavings depending on presentation— riding the bevel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Not sure how my post was split in two, but is was. Are you going to pack voids with clear red epoxy or some other thing?


Yep!
Will see first how many then decide on which variety of turquoise to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 3, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Dang! Noticed a familiar_* tick, tick, tick*_ when shaping the outside. Looks like a #€@¥^ nail!! Or Some other metal— too tired to dig it out tonite. (Moved a lot of wood today)



A nail?!!! Yikes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm looking forward to seeing this come to fruition. Very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 3, 2020)

I am enjoying this post.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## David Hill (Mar 4, 2020)

The verdict is in!
A nail.
Took a little drilling and _persuasion._
Then I shaped a little more and defined the bottom. Had to stop for a bit for a visitation, may wotk some more later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 4, 2020)

David Hill said:


> The verdict is in!
> A nail.
> Took a little drilling and _persuasion._
> Then I shaped a little more and defined the bottom. Had to stop for a bit for a visitation, may wotk some more later.
> ...



Glue the nail head back in when its sanding time. Would make a great conversation subject.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Mar 4, 2020)

Correction!! NAILS _and _wire!!
Turned the bowl around to start hogging out wood— have two really large gouges for that (3/4.and 1 inch) until that ticking noise happened and cutting slowed way down.
Got the initial ones out without much finagling and proceeded until _others_ showed. Then couldn’t help but notice some rim chunks disappeared— ahhh crap!! were some really fine cracks there. Now will have to consider some epoxy/mineral fill for that too— not afraid of using in the rim since not wanting to cut it down.
Am up to 5 pieces of metal now—- funny since there was no fence or structure near the tree.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2020)

The proverbial you nailed it well looks like you got nailed on this one.


Sorry just had to put that in there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 5, 2020)

That's too bad, David, having that kind of stuff happen really does suck. How much Od have you lost? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's too bad, David, having that kind of stuff happen really does suck. How much Od have you lost? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)



Not so much yet. Am going to try and “fill”.
The gauntlet is down; challenge accepted. Just going to take more time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2020)

Its things like the hidden metal in your bowl that makes me want to invest in a lumber wizard. I dont know how well it would work in a thick bowl blank but I would think if both sides where scanned it would find most metal.


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 5, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Its things like the hidden metal in your bowl that makes me want to invest in a lumber wizard. I dont know how well it would work in a thick bowl blank but I would think if both sides where scanned it would find most metal.


I just looked it up on Amazon ( Amazon is being a dick and won't let me post a link ) and what I found interesting is the dept of detection depends on the size of the metal, but what's more interesting is where they say " Detection may vary depending on metal deterioration." With the way the nails and wire are in David's bowl blank makes me wonder if even the Wizard would detect them?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 5, 2020)

Late to the party, but I brought my own popcorn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Its things like the hidden metal in your bowl that makes me want to invest in a lumber wizard. I dont know how well it would work in a thick bowl blank but I would think if both sides where scanned it would find most metal.



I do have a metal detector- (HF)wand type, use when I suspect it— just didn’t expect it

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

Success!!
Took some patience drill and chisel work & vise grips. Nail count stopped at 5.
Pic of the last 2 that gave me fits— would break off if I got too aggressive. 
Last pics are how the hogging progressed & what the wood looks like not dried out— kinda pretty. Black spots are where some nails were.
Now need to clean out bug tunnels, etc.
Nails are at 3 and 8 o’clock.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2020)

Quite the work in progress!!! Think it will pay dividends when you finish it! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2020)

David this shows you are a Mesquite Guy Good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 5, 2020)

It's gonna be nice when done, David. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

Got most all the wood out that didn’t belong, even got my scraper out to even the inside. Really like when it works as planned— watching all the whispy curlies come off, leaving a smooooth surface.
Decided to go with a more blue turquoise — think I made the right choice. Got most of the grub tunnels filled. I used a Wecheer tool to get the sprat ( bug junk) out. Too cool to use my epoxy to fill the rim defects tonite. The rough turquoise surfaces will sand down & the tenon will disappear later.
See whatcha think.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2020)

Looking really cool so far. Anxious to see it all done with a finish on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Too cool to use my *epoxy to fill the rim defects* tonite.



That is turning out outstanding!! Black epoxy? Correct?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That is turning out outstanding!! Black epoxy? Correct?



nope, haven't tried that yet. Thinking will be the plain ol' epoxy missed with turquoise. Just being consistent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2020)

What it looks like now— about to start what sanding is needed.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 7, 2020)

This is great. Keep em coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2020)

Ok— sanding I think done, now my sealing coat of wop/blo. I use this to visualize any tool marks, etc. There were a couple, so I got out the scraper and took them out. Some others may stay—- the scraper and inlay don’t play well together, so I’ll avoid the chatter.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 7, 2020)

It’s looking great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks. A picture is the next best thing to being there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 8, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Thanks. A picture is the next best thing to being there.


or receiving it in the mail!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2020)

Been way busy— lots of questions given the present “pandemic”, lots of meetings.

Decided to do the bottom. Had decided to make it a shallow ring. Once I got bottom flat/smooth notice some tool marks up on the side— got most of it with a super sharp scraper.
You’ll see the bottom and see it with the coat of sealing WOP with a little BLO in it.
From there am planning to use semigloss poly.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Mar 22, 2020)

Just got back from a few days away--was to be a Medical Conference /CME in NOLA--no go with the virus threat==instead went to the coast house and started the process of putting on new siding--is kicking my butt!! Apparently I cannot do things as fast as I used to. 
Did get some more finishing done this evening, hopefully will have the completed pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 23, 2020)

@David Hill , David, stay safe. Health care workers are taking it in the shorts right now...…….so sad. Wife is a nurse, can't believe what she has to deal with right now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 23, 2020)

Well—- here t’is.
Went with semigloss, starting to like that more. I may use one more coat on the inside.
I can sit and watch the grain..... well, for awhile.
A few little places, I’ll just put up with’em.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Well—- here t’is.
> Went with semigloss, starting to like that more. I may use one more coat on the inside.
> I can sit and watch the grain..... well, for awhile.
> A few little places, I’ll just put up with’em.
> ...


Gotta love Mesquite with Turquoise inlay! I've also migrated to semi-gloss finish for the most part. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 23, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Well—- here t’is.
> Went with semigloss, starting to like that more. I may use one more coat on the inside.
> I can sit and watch the grain..... well, for awhile.
> A few little places, I’ll just put up with’em.
> ...


Wow! Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 24, 2020)

David, this is not a criticism, but thought I detected a small tool mark on the bottom...…….but can't tell. Personal inspection would help me; would you send to me please for that???????

Great, great work. You are correct, I can just look and follow grain patterns even in the pictures. And as others have said, something about turquoise and mesquite go together like PB&J!!!!! Good work my friend. Now the expectations are ratcheted up a little.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 24, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> David, this is not a criticism, but thought I detected a small tool mark on the bottom...…….but can't tell. Personal inspection would help me; would you send to me please for that???????
> 
> Great, great work. You are correct, I can just look and follow grain patterns even in the pictures. And as others have said, something about turquoise and mesquite go together like PB&J!!!!! Good work my friend. Now the expectations are ratcheted up a little.



Thanks! 
If one tool mark is all you see— that’s great!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 27, 2020)

Came out looking great.


----------

